# She-Ra Reboot



## Steerpike (Nov 14, 2018)

I like animation, and since I write for children as well as adults I like to keep up on what is going on in entertainment for kids. The new She-Ra reboot on Netflix started this week. So far, after watching four episodes, I'm quite enjoying it. I was never a huge fan of the original cartoon as a kid--not sure why, I barely remember it. But I like this one.

Anyone else seen it?


----------



## Devor (Nov 14, 2018)

I've seen two (non-consecutive) episodes, and it's okay.  Mostly I don't like the notion behind the main "She-Ra" power.  I don't remember ever watching the original.  Other than that, it has a vibe that feels like Netflix's Voltron, which is a show I have similar feelings about.

If you haven't yet, I think the Netflix animated shows to catch are Trollhunters and Hilda if you're looking for writing inspiration.  The first is doing excellent things with plotting, and the second is just so consistently different and quirky.  I think Dragon Prince is also going places, although so far it's been good but pretty normal.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 14, 2018)

I’ve seen all the Trollhunters. Agree—excellent show. I have not seen Hilda. I’ll look for it, and Dragon Prince too!


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 14, 2018)

I have to say, though, with respect to She-Ra: I hope there is some reconciliation coming with Catra.


----------



## Devor (Nov 16, 2018)

I've more or less finished the season now (there are parts the kids watched without me), and the show's really grown on me.  Putting the She-Ra prophecy mechanic aside, I found that the plot moves at a great pace, the characters are fun, and there are plenty of emotional moments all around.

If a work of art has to be good overall and do one thing superbly, She-Ra meets that, I feel, with Catra's arc.  I don't want to spoil anything if you haven't gotten further, Steerpike, I know you hate that.  But I can definitely say that they do a great job developing the Petra-Catra dynamic.


----------



## scholar-in-distress (Aug 23, 2021)

When I heard Catra purring in the first (or one of the first) episode, I just knew I am going to love it. And though not all the episodes were equally good, when they introduced Mermista... It was a love at first sight for the second time. Now, every time I am feeling blue, I just watch 'mermista being a mood for 10 minutes straight' or something like that, and I regain my mojo instantly


----------

